
NSA panicked deprecation of suite B - hueving
http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2015/10/a-riddle-wrapped-in-curve.html?m=1
======
dang
It breaks the HN guidelines to editorialize the titles of stories like this,
so please don't.

This post is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10430367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10430367).

------
ludbb
If this is sound, the theory that bitcoin is just the first cryptocurrency of
its generation is now confirmed: bitcoin is dead.

If that website about bitcoin obituaries is around this update should be added
there.

Clarifications as requested:

1) The article is about ECC

2) The article doesn't mention secp256k1, but it mentions EC curves in general
and special those in the 256 bit field -- which secp256k1 is one of them

3) If NSA is able to crack 256 bits curves, what makes secp256k1 special to
all this? Nothing.

~~~
viraptor
What? There's absolutely no connection between bitcoin and anything in that
article, especially not with ECC.

~~~
wmf
Bitcoin uses P-256 that the NSA just deprecated.

~~~
stevendhansen
Nope, by a stroke of luck Bitcoin uses secp256k1 instead, which is not
included in Suite B.

------
myth_buster
Here [0] is the link to discussion on this article from few hours earlier.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10430367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10430367)

